# metroszexuális



## franknagy

Nekem bizony_ "aki a metróban szexel"_.
Tudom, hogy a jelentése egyszerűen _"piperkőc_", egy régi magyar szóalkotás.
Hát akkor mi szükség van erre a félreérthető új szóra? Sznoboknak való.

[QUOTE Etimológiai szótár.pdf 573. oldal]pipere [1621] Szóelvonással keletkezett a régi nyelvi piperés ’fűszeres; díszítés, cicoma’ [1566] főnévből. A piperés latin
jövevényszó magyar képzéssel. A szótőre vö. latin piper ’bors’. A piperkőc származék [1833] tudatos szóalkotással
keletkezett a gömböc, gyerkőc szavak mintájára a nyelvújítás korában. A pipere a választékos nyelvben használatos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, ezzel sokan vagyunk így, frank!

Ha jól rémlik, akkor valami filmsorozat (Castle?) fordításával kapcsolatban hallottam ezt először (francia vonatkozásban) és mindenki egyformán állt tehetetlenül a kifejezés előtt. Egyébként állítólag egy angol újságírótól ered, még 1994-ből. (Ld. itt)

Még azt sem tudnám megmondani, hogy a _piperkőc_ lenne-e ténylegesen a jelentése magyarul, mert abban nincs benne az, hogy "metropolitan+heterosexual" (ld. wiki), ill. annak a modern ízű formája (és milyen hagyományos férfitipussal ellentétes).
Szóval, ha az ember belegondol, tényleg egy "új típusú" embert ír le, azt a (feltételezem) jóképű, ápolt külsejű, finomarcú pasit, aki nemcsak kívül ad magára, hanem belül is. Annyira, hogy valamelyest a nőies irányba tolódik el egy kissé. (Csak épp annyira, amennyire "kell".) 
Na, ez nem éppen egy magyar jellegzetesség, de azért itthon is létezik biztosan.

P.S. Találtam egy dolgozatot is erről, tehát annyira fontos társadalmi jelenségről van szó, hogy tanulmányozni is érdemes!


----------



## franknagy

> tényleg egy "új típusú" embert ír le


A "piperkőc", meg a "bájgúnár" nem új jelenség. Gondoljatok csak arra, hogy a férfiöltöny csak XIX. században lett pingvin!
Az előtt színes volt. Az olasz reneszánszban felemás színekbe öltöztek a férfiak, ma már csak a Dzsoli Dzsóker olyan a francia kártyán. 
Hogy valaki ad magára, nem is baj.   


> Találtam egy dolgozatot is erről,


A francia forradalom idején a labdaházba mentek a ficsúrok, és közben forradalmat csináltak, ma egy edzőteremben güriznek. Nem egyedül, de mégis individuális módon sportolnak. 

....
Nem lehet mindig a kezünk ügyében a wiki meg az Értelmező Szótár (abban talán benne sincs a szó).
Sajnos első blikkre azt hinnénk, egy négybetűs szó eufemisztikus formáját látjuk.


----------



## AndrasBP

franknagy said:


> Hát akkor mi szükség van erre a félreérthető új szóra? Sznoboknak való.



Kedves Frank!

Tudom, nehéz a modern kort a nyelvtörténet egészébe helyezve látni, de próbáld meg kevésbé érzelmi alapon megközelíteni a nyelvi jelenségeket. Divatszavak mindig is jöttek-mentek, akár "szükségesek" voltak, akár nem. Természetesen lehet véleményed egy-egy új szóról, lehet, hogy sznoboknak való (én sem használom), de a "szükségesség" nem nyelvészeti kritérium. Különböző nyelvek története során számtalanszor előfordult, hogy egy már ismert tárgy / fogalom / jelenség régi elnevezését kiszorította egy új jövevény. Vegyük például a "vicc", "tréfa" és "humor" szavakat. Ezek mára teljesen beépültek a nyelvbe, de német, olasz, ill. latin eredetűek. Nyilvánvaló, hogy a magyarok már ezen szavak átvétele előtt is ismerték a nevetést, mi szükség volt tehát a fenti három szóra?


----------



## francisgranada

> Nektek mi ugrik be "metroszexuális" szóra?


 Sohasem hallottam, de nem a _metró _(mint _földalatti vasút_) jutna az eszembe. Nekem  "nyelvészetileg" a következő definíció ugrana be (egy kis fantáziával megtetézve  ...):

*Metroszexuális*, _melléknév_: személy vagy állat (_ritkán: _növény) amelynek a nemi/szexuális megnyilvánulása nagy mértékben paradigmatikus jellegű, vagyis mérhető adatokat képes szolgáltatni az adott fajra jellemző szexuális viselkedés paramétereit illetően (< Lat. _metri _- mérni; _sexus _- nem). 

UI. Ezt a definíciót nem kell komolyan venni )), a lényeg az, hogy spontán valamilyen tudományos terminusra/szakkifejezésre  gondolnék.


----------

